# Trek XO1 vs. Poprad / Presidio



## NextTime (Oct 13, 2007)

All,

I'd like to hear your thoughts on a comparision between the Trex X01 vs. Lemond Poprad/Gary Fisher Presidio.

I'd use the bike for racing, as well as general riding around town.

Many thanks!


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

Presidio. It's steel and has Sram.


----------



## DukeNeverwinter (Aug 12, 2008)

the Presidio is almost certainly the Lemond Poprad except with GaryFisher and SRAM


----------

